# Tex Shooter Magnum Bands



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tested The Tex Shooter Magnum Bands with 3/8 steel ball, 7/16 steel ball and then took a shot with 1/2 inch steel ball and this is the one that hit a piece of 26 guage steel and was able to both dent and crack the steel. These Magnum Bands exhibit terrific power. They are an easy pull for the amount of power they unleash. They have the proper identifying name, Magnum.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

im jelous


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Neat









Are these tapered bands Darrell?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Neat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, now they are wider than the PFS forks but there is no problem attatching them as I simply center them and whatever sticks over the sides gets wrapped anyway. These Magnums are so powerful I got weak in the kness. Absolutely BreathTaking.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks again for mentioning my bands. Another great video! Please don’t shoot your self with a bounce back off the steel plate. – Tex-Shooter


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

What is the latex thickness on the "Magnum Bands"? Band width at frame end?

Thanks,
Northerner


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

dgui said:


> Tested The Tex Shooter Magnum Bands with 3/8 steel ball, 7/16 steel ball and then took a shot with 1/2 inch steel ball and this is the one that hit a piece of 26 guage steel and was able to both dent and crack the steel. These Magnum Bands exhibit terrific power. They are an easy pull for the amount of power they unleash. They have the proper identifying name, Magnum.


Actually, the term "magnum" in terms of firearms was used first to sell the .375 H&H(Holland & Holland) Magnum in the 1920s. It was a marketing ploy, the name was taken from the big magnum champagne bottles denoting the large capacity of the bottle shaped cartridge. It apparently worked, as many rounds to which this logic wouldn't apply were named such. For example, the .458 Winchester, .357, and.44 Magnums: none of which have bottle necks. The term "magnum" has been convoluted to denote power.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The Name Magnum on my bands is left over from when I was selling Magnum assemblies. These band assemblies had three of these bands on each side. I stopped selling these assemblies for several reasons, but the name stuck to this band. Actually one band per side only pulls about 10 pounds at 30 inches. Dqui gets the power that he talks about by his unique shooting style. His draw length is much longer than 30 inches and the pure latex lets him stretch these bands out. Not many can shoot as accurately as he can, shooting this style. I have tried and I can’t. It is a wonderful style if you can shoot it like he can. – Tex-Shooter


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm certainly not knocking the name, I just thought it was funny to quote Dgui, "proper identifying name, Magnum. " The story behind the term I thought would be interesting as well. I wish I had the flip shooting skills he does with that PFS, I tend to shoot more like Tex with his classic.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> The Name Magnum on my bands is left over from when I was selling Magnum assemblies. These band assemblies had three of these bands on each side. I stopped selling these assemblies for several reasons, but the name stuck to this band. Actually one band per side only pulls about 10 pounds at 30 inches. Dqui gets the power that he talks about by his unique shooting style. His draw length is much longer than 30 inches and the pure latex lets him stretch these bands out. Not many can shoot as accurately as he can, shooting this style. I have tried and I can't. It is a wonderful style if you can shoot it like he can. - Tex-Shooter


Thanks Bill... That clears things up. I heard of your *Light* bands (9 lb @30"), *Field* bands (13 lb), and *Express bands* (16 lb) but never the *Magnums*.

Thanks,
Northerner


----------

